# Sweet Feed.



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

Soa breeder near me uses sweet feed to feed her rabbits. Some of her rabbits are a little overweight, but other than that everyone is happy. They have good teeth & stuff.

So I decided to try it. The rabbits LOVE it, they are limited though. They get unlimited hay. 

Anyways, it won't kill my rabbits will it :shock:I just suddenly got scared. Here is the ingreidients and such.

Okay the tag says:
Crude Protein - 14 %
Fat - 3.2 %
Crude Fiber - 10.4%
Calcium - 0.46%
Phosphorous - 0.45%
Sodium - 0.35%
Vitamin A - 6,500 IU/kg
Vitamin D - 1,200 IU/kg
Vitamin E - 220 IU/kg

Ingredients:
Oats, Corn, Linseed Oil Cake, Yeast Culture, Fish Oil (Cod Fish), Horse Charge & Molasses.

The fish oil is suppose to put shine into their coats. But I don't know. Any help is appreciated. My bunnies also get grass, dandelion leaves & vegetables.

x - Jackie


----------



## Jashaira (Apr 24, 2010)

I remember years ago when I was doing 4h and going to show and stuff I used sweet feed and a little flax seed on top. I lived in a small town and the only rabbit food I could get was junk so I asked the breeders and they told me to feed the sweet feed. I never had an weight problem (over or under). Always had a wonderful coat. I bred Californians, Standard Rex's and I also had a few french lops.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

Phew. I just didn't want my bunnies to die  They LOVE it. So does my cavies, mice & chickens 

I'm comforted knowing it won't kill them though XD


----------



## Jashaira (Apr 24, 2010)

I was also told that rabbit digestive system is most like a horse. That was all my English angora ate and he lived to be 8 years old.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

Fantastic. I actually didn't know that  Thank you !


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 24, 2010)

Years ago when I got my first rabbit (from a breeder) she had me feed a mix of rabbit pellets and sweet feed.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

Fantastic.  Thank you Maria.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 24, 2010)

The digestive system of a horse and a rabbit are very similar. So no, a general horse feed shouldn't harm a rabbit.

However, that feed seems a bit low in protein and rather high in fat. I'd suggest maybe mixing it half and half with a regular pellet if you're going to use it. The sweet feed is more of a treat than a staple in the diet.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

So could you get Sweet Feed at any feed store? And does it help with condition their coats?

Emily


----------



## polly (Apr 24, 2010)

We have a similar feed here called rabbit royale which a lot of the breeders feed the only thing is sometimes they get a runny bum with the molasses. Though if you limit it or add a good pellet you should get the benefits of both the good coat from the fish oil and the better fibre/ protein off the pellet


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 24, 2010)

what kinda feed do you use?

i would think using a sweet feed that is NOT all stock (ex. crossroads) would be as good for them compared to a more concentrated feed like country acres...


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm fantastic. I'm happy now ! I think I'm going to mix a really good protein pellet with it  Thank you everyone who has posted. I do appreciate it


----------

